
Show HN: Chillbeats.live – minimal chill music player - aliencat
http://chillbeats.live
======
aliencat
Chillbeats.live is a web page that simply starts playing when you enter. It
uses icecast and liquidsoap to build an audio stream.

Music credit goes to: [Le
Tournedisque]([https://soundcloud.com/letournedisque](https://soundcloud.com/letournedisque))
Photo credit goes to: [Alphacolor
13]([https://unsplash.com/@duck58cth](https://unsplash.com/@duck58cth)) on
Unsplash

------
anonfunction
I wish it showed the currently playing song, there is one I really like and it
doesn't seem to be on
[https://soundcloud.com/letournedisque/tracks](https://soundcloud.com/letournedisque/tracks)
or at least I couldn't find it.

